# Guedalest & Lladro



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Back in 1983 we paid our first visit to Spain with some friends buying a villa off plan nr ll Campello. This led to our introduction to Lladro - thinking it was a good investment over the years I have several limited additions and others we bought in Teneriffe. Shocked to discover looking at ebay that the resale price is peanuts.  :?:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We always say "Spain will be nice once they finish it" . . Judging by the number of empty properties & half built shells it's never going to be finished - but look in the estate agents & prices are still very near pre-slump €€€ it's almost as if people haven't taken the slump into consideration - or maybe they still hope beyond hope to get or make a good profit.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

is Lladro pronounced lad-row or yad-row?

Trev


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Lladro*

lad-row, see on ebay!!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A family member of ours has a Timeshare in Florida. Best two weeks, in a top class place. Usually a suite, not a room!
They want to sell, but it is not very easy. They have this week, had an attempted scam, a company offering to sell it for a £7K upfront fee, to release £17K in about a year! SCAM!
We do know about upfront scam fee's
I think any sensible offer would be considered, even very low ones!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

as they say with all investments, past performance is no guarantee of future performance.

many people have had their fingers burnt over the years in buying property overseas either due to factors outside their control (government policies, recessions etc - but they can also apply in the UK) but mostly most don't appreciate what they are buying into and get carried away due to over-hyped sales pitches or too much sun and sangria.

yet others have made tidy sums.

the difference is often overcoming emotion and being practical and doing as much research as you can before investing. I think it's also important to look at this (or any other possible risky) investment money from the view of "can I afford to lose it?" if the answer is no, walk away.

we've made profits on 2 overseas properties but we bought in places with a known healthy resale market - just so happened to be places we enjoyed as well (still do)


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Isn't the OP talking about buying Lladro porcelain figurines as an investment - not property?

http://www.lladro.com/collections/historico-HISTORICAL_CATALOG/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Isn't the OP talking about buying Lladro porcelain figurines as an investment - not property?
> 
> http://www.lladro.com/collections/historico-HISTORICAL_CATALOG/


OOPS - you could be right there. it's the opening sentence of the OP's post that confuses and we assumed he was talking about sh1te property investments. the rest makes some some sense now!!

:lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

That's what I thought too! 

I would think you buy that stuff because it looks nice, not for making money? Anything produced on that scale is unlikely to have a rarity value.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

:lol: Brilliant.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah - the "limited additions" typo didn't help either...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes I thought you had mostly misunderstood my post, I didn't buy the Lladro as an investment but was just wondering if any other members had bought any. I was just shocked at the prices' on ebay, being so low. I did think they woulld be a nice 'investment' to leave the kids but bought originally for our enjoyment. Hope that puts the post in perspective!! :wink: Wendy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's pronounced as chladdrow in the language of heaven (Welsh)  

Dick


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

the problem with Lladro is

the detailing like the fingers and toes

also its such a boring colour for the most part,

so only buy it if you like it as the op said

For investment you cant beat Crown Derby or royal Doulton Norfolk










Here some I got for 10 euros for the lot,

there is a company that sells individual pieces for silly money, as long as it is hexagonal and old like these pieces :wink:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

teemyob said:


> is Lladro pronounced lad-row or yad-row?
> 
> Trev


In Spanish the double 'L' is pronounced as a 'Y'; also the spanish 'o' is not as hard an 'O' sound as the Brits pronounce, it's more of an 'oh'.

Thus Lladro is pronounced 'yadroh'.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Except in Andalucia where ll can be pronounced as a j. Jadro, but very soft, it's the same in S America.

Mrs Adonisito told me that so it must be true. ( Her father is from Jaen.)

Good fun the way these threads develop.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Be careful with eBay as some people advertise Lladro when it's really only Nao! 
Alison


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Similar situation with Elisa 
We have 20 odd of them costing £1000's (combined) now worth £100's
Seemed a good idea at the time, as some were limited to 2000 worldwide and all others 5000 worldwide.


----------

